# Jefferson's Reserve Bourbon



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anybody have any feedback on this bourbon? Reviews? Comments? Likes and dislikes?

Doc


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

That's one that I've never tried. but this might help:

http://bourbonenthusiast.com/forum/DBvd.php?id=93&task=displaybottling


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> That's one that I've never tried. but this might help:
> 
> http://bourbonenthusiast.com/forum/DBvd.php?id=93&task=displaybottling


An excellent resource. Thanks catfish.

Doc


----------

